# Rod Repair



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Anyone repairing rods - line guides - in the Milton area?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Check with member BigFishKB. 
He's built a rod for me and it's a beaut. 
He's repairing 2 other rods for me now. 
He's really good, check him out.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

CurDog said:


> Check with member BigFishKB.
> He's built a rod for me and it's a beaut.
> He's repairing 2 other rods for me now.
> He's really good, check him out.


Thx for the info. I've messaged him.


----------

